# Are You at the "right" career (that was recommended for your personality)?



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

ISTP here and im going to school for psychology. will be startin next week anyways. im not all that mechanical or craftsmanlike as it usually says for istp


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

JohnGalt said:


> Those are the careers most commonly associated with being "professionals".
> 
> Curious. What types were your parents? I found my parents' types influenced what careers I thought would be a good fit growing up. They're both extreme Is and had me on a path for careers suitable for an INTP but that would be boring as hell for ENTPs like us. They're also SJs and tended to approach "career" in an SJ way. It was eye-opening for me to see that the workforce doesn't have to be all red tape and rules.
> 
> MBTI taught me what should have been obvious - jobs sitting at a desk alone all day do not make me happy. Currently trying for something that's a mix of finance/computer science/consulting and may end up being an entrepreneurial venture.


I would venture to guess my mother is an ESFJ [or an ESTJ] and my father an INTP. 

I'm not sure what that means...do I want their jobs?


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> I would venture to guess my mother is an ESFJ [or an ESTJ] and my father an INTP.
> 
> I'm not sure what that means...do I want their jobs?


I dunno, do you?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

JohnGalt said:


> I dunno, do you?


Hahaha. Not really. Although I admire their aptitude for the sciences. Both my parents are in fields regarding economics and science. I would love to have a career in those, but alas, my skills run more in the humanities area.

I think part of my love for those fields came from my teachers. All my favorite teachers growing up taught science and chem. 

But I never really considered it in relation to my parents; I just grew up knowing what I was good at and realized my best option was utilizing my strengths to make a career.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I think so, I'm studying to become involved in film (producer/director/cameraman was recommended if I remember right!)


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Apr 26, 2011)

Taking up psychology, which they said is a good fit for my type. (But I didn't take it because of that, noooo) )


----------



## CaityL92 (Dec 13, 2011)

> INFP
> Writers Counselors / Social Workers Teachers / Professors Psychologists Psychiatrists Musicians Clergy / Religious Workers


I'm in my first year of college and haven't decided yet what I want to do... Actually I pretty much have no clue... But I have considered a few of these...


----------



## 22575 (May 23, 2011)

Nope.
INFJ getting into engineering/physics


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

I worked in Finance and did a brief stint in accounting and hated them both with a scathing and resentful passion

Ironically, it's said INFP's should stay away from business

I'm now moving into becoming a librarian. It's not my dream job per se, I'd far rather be a writer creative not technical ofcourse, but as far as librarianship goes, it's definitely tolerable and aspects of the job I would be content with and definitely so much better than Accountingand Finance

*goes back to licking wounds*


----------



## Nyutral (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm INTP (you can see it plastered various places) and am working towards being a teacher. For whatever reason, people in general seem to like me, especially kids and animals. I also like teaching, so that's good too. I don't see it in most of the recommended jobs though, and that's a bit worrying.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

INFP
Writers, Counselors, Social Workers, Teachers, Professors, Psychologists, Psychiatrists, Musicians, Clergy, Religious Workers 

Well...I did go through a religious phase, enjoyed it at the time, well, until I started to feel like a phoney because I didn't really believe what I was preaching.

I play music, enjoy singing, and (try to) write songs. But I don't think my career will be in this.

I'm doing a degree in Creative Writing, so I'd like to be a writer  I also want to be and Illustrator so - Author Illustrator.

I'm also considering teaching after University 

So I'd say that so far I fit that list pretty well.


----------



## Brianne (Nov 19, 2011)

INTJ: Corporate Strategists and Organization Builders Business Administrators / Managers
I'm working on it, in a weird not-very-INTJ way = I recently applied for a job in Human Resources.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Nope. I am an ENFP in an INTx field (scientist). The only other certain ENFP that I know IRL is in accounting. Thus I take these recommended lists with a grain of salt.


----------



## Candle (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, given that particular list, no. I'm currently a consulting environmental scientist, which given the latter designation would indicate I fit right in some other ENTJ job lists. However, my particular work is quite a bit more mundane and detailed oriented than I would like. 

Jobs I have enjoyed include wild land firefighter and search and rescue team leader, which fit with more of an ESTJ type. I would like to think that CEO and entrepreneur would appeal to me: I certainly have grand designs for business. Unfortunately the ENTJ seems to be biased towards executive jobs which are difficult, of not impossible, for a twenty-something to o tain.


----------



## Cashmere (Dec 28, 2011)

I am a professional graphic designer and I'm working on a concept art portfolio. In order to be a digital artist you have to put yourself out there and dedicate your entire life to art, constantly study, and teach yourself. I turn down multiple invitations and vacations, and I'm leaving my job soon to move to a city where there's more digital art jobs available...it completely corresponds with my type though putting my work out there for the world to judge has brought mixed emotions.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting to heard what kind of careers different types have been created


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the MBTI usage was meant so people could better understand how to work with people, in any position, in any organization. It was never meant to be limiting that you can't do this... I try to strictly avoid lists of "here is what you would like best" lists.
I believe that every single type can add new dimensions of thought to every single field. The bigger question is, what do you actually like to do. Perfect example: I was on the Math team in high school, Mu Alpha Theta... but I don't actually like doing math, it bores me.
That being said...
I think Enneagrams are probably better gauges. MBTI doesn't tell you that much about your personality, only how you observe the world.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I cook part-time now in a private home, as well as other stuff. I think primarily I've done ESFP or ISFP type of work (entertainer, food service, child care, sales) ...and I do tend to excel or be more comfortable in SFP-ish pursuits.

Doing the kind of writing I have (had) been doing for pay was almost more of an INxx type of job, or maybe an ISxJ type of job, because after a short while I found it dreadful, boring, soul-killing, like pulling teeth. It was not creative writing, but involved a great deal of research and structure. I would procrastinate even getting started on assignments eventually. Clearly not for me, if I'm going to write, I need to do creative writing...otherwise, it's better for me to stay in something hands on like entertaining, cooking, food service, massage...something along those lines. 

I also hate any kind of repetitive work in an ugly environment, I've quickly quit jobs in phone sales and also quit a job in a factory once within like two weeks, though it paid more than I was used to making hourly at the time.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

As an ENTP, I am still making a decision on which field to join. Contrary to the list, though, I am not good with computers and I am lacking interest in marketing/sales positions.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Apparently ENTPs don't make great military leaders. Shit, I must've mistyped, then.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

@_jd__ 

I disagree a little bit. 
Of course all those lists are only directional, and should not be taken so seriously. But personality is not a small thing when doing decisions of own career. There is three important points to take to consediration with career choises: own interests, own ablities and features of the work. Not just interest can support the career, if your personality is not suitable for that kind of work!

It may be that you are applying to go to the field, which you think that you like, but in reality, your personal qualities would fit better in another. You can get a nasty surprise.

Example.
When I try to get into University of Applied Sciences at the first time, we had a psychological entrance exam. I did not get in, and the psychologist said to me, that I should go to seek more theoretical studies, for example in the university. I was young and didn´t have enough selfconfidence to believe that I could get into University, so I tried again to that same school and this time get in. In some ways I liked studies, but unfortunately, before I was going to graduate, I noticed that my school hasn´t offer enough intellectual challenge for me. So, that psycholigist was right: even though I was very interested on that subject, it didn´t fit so well with my personality and it is going to make me frustrated now or later.

Fortunately it´s never too late to make U-turn, but maybe it is not nice time-wasting to wonder on the circulation...


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

INTP joining the very ESFP field of music performance.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

doucette said:


> @jd_
> 
> I disagree a little bit.
> Of course all those lists are only directional, and should not be taken so seriously. But personality is not a small thing when doing decisions of own career. There is three important points to take to consediration with career choises: own interests, own ablities and features of the work. Not just interest can support the career, if your personality is not suitable for that kind of work!
> ...


Will and motivation go a long way, I've noticed. I'm forgetful and not too detail-minded, as an ENTP, so running a military unit is sometimes frustrating when I stereotypically forget which of my 20 pockets I stuffed my keycard in, or have to write down every detail when I'm issued an order I'm not particularly interested in.

Still, I love my job, and I use my strong sides to win through. I'm an intuitive, so I know that if I just learn all these things by heart, I'll be better at them than people who are talented with the detail spiel. Point being that I play down my weaknesses with my strengths, and I manage to force this because I do something I love. It's all about the psyche and understanding how to play the cards you're dealt.

Human will wins through, even if it isn't meant to.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

Armed Politicker said:


> Will and motivation go a long way, I've noticed.


Well you are right about motivation, it is even better than natural talenty!

My point was, that maybe you are not anymore that interested about the interesting subject, after you noticed it doesn´t fit well with your personality  Because that means a lot of work, and a lot of work asks a lot of motivation.

I am not such persistent. For example, I am sure that I would be a brilliant psychologist, but because I know the most of the studies are in English, I know that no matter how much I would like to, I just can not do it, because English is really, really difficult for me. I do not want to kill myself with studying  Maybe you say that there is a lack of motivation, if it is, let it be so.

Also, I love my personality, and although I want to develop it, I do not want to change it by demanding too much from myself with that kind of things are unnatural for me 

But I courage every of you, whatever is your dream, believe in it and go for it!


----------



## KraMer (Jul 2, 2011)

Well since i was like umm... 5? I've been hooked to games and all the technology surrounding them from equipment to the system(systems programming) and to the actual program(the programs running on system) level.

That is the sole career I've been pursuing all along, currently studying to become an IT engineer (specializing in programming)


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

doucette said:


> @_jd__
> 
> I disagree a little bit.
> Of course all those lists are only directional, and should not be taken so seriously. But personality is not a small thing when doing decisions of own career. There is three important points to take to consediration with career choises: own interests, own ablities and features of the work. Not just interest can support the career, if your personality is not suitable for that kind of work!
> ...


Oh I think we agree. I was mostly just saying, don't let your MBTI type get in the way if there is something you truly love. MBTI is much more useful when you have a more vague idea if what you want to do, it can give you some ideas and pathways which are *probably* still good options. Yet, you still might not like them.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

doucette said:


> ISTP
> Police and Detective Work Forensic Pathologists Computer Programmers, System Analysts and Computer Specialists Engineers Carpenters Mechanics Pilots, Drivers, Motorcyclists Athletes Entrepreneurs


ISTP here, I just finished a degree in Civil Engineering but I don't think it was the best fit, probably a little to much paperwork, theory, and strict procedures. Professional jobs don't really appeal to me anymore, I'm moving into more artisan/craftsman type stuff now. For the past few weeks I've been working as an apprentice carpenter and I really love it. I would much rather build a structure than sit in an office and design it to code, though maybe when I'm too old to climb scaffolds all day, I'll give it another shot.


----------



## justme89 (Mar 4, 2012)

I wasn't before and I got out of it. Now, I am looking for another career, but I can't find anything that fits me. Maybe I am not fit for any profession.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Blah. 

I wanna drive race cars. Guess I should have went ISTP.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

justme89 said:


> I wasn't before and I got out of it. Now, I am looking for another career, but I can't find anything that fits me. Maybe I am not fit for any profession.


I think you are going to find. The better you know yourself and what do you want from life, the better you can do choises to get there waht is your dream. And if you do not have any dream, just start dreaming  Good luck.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

INTJ and graduated Computer Science. That job fits my personality but I have no motivation whatsoever to pursue a career in programming. It's no my interest at all. I'm just quite happy that my ESTJ husband is a successful programmer, I tried to be like him, but the job isn't for me. Currently I'm in a clerical position (mostly customer service, with a lot of social interaction). This really drains, deplete my energy, almost killing me. I'm planning to pursue my passion which is writing, and hopefully I could find one, because this is the field I see myself doing for the rest of my life.


----------



## Bing Babyshark (Mar 3, 2012)

> INTP
> Scientists - especially Physics, Chemistry Photographers Strategic Planners Mathematicians University Professors Computer Programmers, Systems Analysts, *Computer Animation *and Computer Specialists Technical *Writers* Engineers Lawyers / Attorneys Judges Forensic Research Forestry and Park Rangers


I was in computer animation college.
but now I'm in philosophy, preparation for my writings.
btw, I underlined things that I want to do but never had a chance


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

INFP. Degree in English Literature. My dream job is to be a poet or fiction writer, but since that won't pay the bills, I'm going with speech pathology and hoping it's a good fit.


----------



## chrisu (Mar 6, 2012)

> ISTP
> Police and Detective Work, Forensic Pathologists, *Computer Programmers*, System Analysts andComputer Specialists, Engineers, *Carpenters*, Mechanics, Pilots, Drivers, Motorcyclists, Athletes, Entrepreneurs


i like Jecht Schmitiar's way to point out, copied it.
I was a carpenter, changed back to school and will hopefully work my way to be a skilled database-master (but should be able to get work as a programmer too).


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

INFJ - not in a career yet, but hoping to do library work in the future. Kind of admin, I guess.


----------



## snapdragons (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not really interested in the fields that are "best" for an ISTJ, but I am interested in the sciences.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Meh, was intrigued by the thought of being a geneticist (scientist) and since my mom is a lawyer I considered lawyer, but in the end the only 3 I really considered were architect, watchmaker and musician, so no.


----------



## SkyWave (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm, ISFJ here, but my career in computer programming seems to be more profiled by INTP or INTJ...Maybe I should consider if I really am an ISFJ.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

lol yes

i fit my stereotype even before i knew it


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

I am an ENTJ and a childcare worker. This would not seem to be right for me, but I do well at it because I fill in the areas that no one else does. I'm very expedient and get things done. I think strategically and tactically. It does not pay enough. So eventually, I want to go into medicine. Other jobs have been: nanny, library, barista, clerk, retail, and insurance. I enjoyed the nanny and barista work. The nanny job was for an engineer and doctor and it involved driving their Subaru a lot and playing Star Wars.


----------



## Pjb (Apr 5, 2012)

My career doesn't exactly fit in the INFJ category as I'm a financial manager. 

There are however, many functions of my work that fit my needs perfectly. 
I work independently, utilize my organizational skills, plan ahead (budgets & investments), problem solve, design reports, etc. There are others in the office, so I'm actively supportive, helpful and insightful when need be. All of this suits my INFJ traits.

I say, if you have an interest in something outside of your "Type", explore it's potential! Jobs and careers are not static but contain many layers of function which might satisfy you by a less obvious means.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

> ENTP
> Lawyers Psychologists Entrepreneurs Photographers Consultants Engineers Scientists Actors Sales Representatives Marketing Personnel Computer Programmer, Systems Analyst, or Computer Specialist


I'm a freelance web designer & illustrator (wannabe), so no. I'd hate being a salesperson.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm an INFJ and getting into marketing... but I question it all the time while my intuition tells me to become a social worker. Those two things can't be anymore different. But I don't want to get a giant student loan to go to grad school to then make peanuts as a social worker.


----------

